# Zwei Wasserkreisläufe



## Tarfel (16. Oktober 2010)

*Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Hallo,

einfach mal angenommen, man will Cpu und Gpu getrennt kühlen einfach aus dem Grunde, wenn eben das Wasser von der Cpu erwärmt ist, ist die Kühlleistung der Gpu nicht mehr 100%tig. Oder aber das das Wasser erst durch einen Kühlradiator fließt und danach in über die Gpu durch einen zweiten Kühlradiator. So stelle ich mir vor könnte auch ein Wasserkreislauf funktionieren. Das betrifft natürlich nur diejenigen, die extremst übertakten wollen. Naja und ich überlege mir eben ob ich mir eine Wasserkühlung anschaffe. Nur gehöre ich zu den Verrückten, die das beste Ergebniss erziehlen wollen, bevor ich dann doch irgendwie unzufrieden bin und dann mir wieder was anschaffe und wieder umbaue. So will ich lieber gleich alles perfekt machen. 

Aber das Problem an der ganzen Thematik ist, das ich mich nicht so genau auskenne mit einer Wasserkühlung. Ich weiß zwar, wie sie funktioniert, aber mit den Bauteilen bin ich nun nicht so wirklich vertraut. Was ich weiß ist, das ich theoretisch einen Trible radiator für z.B. den Cpu in meinen Midi-Tower verbauen kann. Aber mehr geht da auch nicht. Wo sollten dann die Radiatoren für den Gpu anbringen. Außerhalb am Gehäuse. Da hätte ich aber wieder Angst das man die Lüfter hört. Und das ist auch so ne Sache Alle meine Lüfter bewegen sich zwischen 300 und 450rpm. Und das höre ich schon. Und lauter darf es auch nicht werden. Könnte eine externe Passive Lösung auch funktionieren, sodass extremes übertakten dann eben mit der GPU möglich ist, oder ist die seitliche fläche des Midi-Towers zu klein. Oder soll ich öffnungen bören und an der Wand gegenüber des Mainbords noch ein Trible-Radiator anbringen?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst bescheid und könnt eure Erfahrung sprechen lassen. 

P.S: Ich denke aber da ich momentan ein sehr gutes System habe, vielleicht noch auf die übernächste Amd 7000er Reihe zu warten, aber ich tüftel eben an der Sache schon so lange, dass ich klarheit haben will

Also machsts gut.  Bin gespannt was bei der ganzen Sache so rauskommt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Nun da wirst du dich gedulden müssen bisher gibt es noch kaum erfahrungen diesbezüglich und getestet so richtig mit Messwerten hat das noch keiner.

Warum also Gedulden ? Ganz einfach Ich werde ein Review schreiben das genau das zum Thema hat. Was also ein 2. Kreislauf so bringt. Die Teile hab ich fast alles schon hier und das was fehlt kommt nächste Woche noch.

So in 2-3 Wochen denke ich wird dann raus sein was es so bringt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*



> einfach mal angenommen, man will Cpu und Gpu getrennt kühlen einfach aus dem Grunde, wenn eben das Wasser von der Cpu erwärmt ist, ist die Kühlleistung der Gpu nicht mehr 100%tig.


Du hast schon keine Ahnung wie genau die Wakü funktioniert. Das Wasser ist zu schnell um sich stark zu erhitzen. 2 Kreiläufe machen bei den wenigesten Systemen Sinn.

Hier auch direkt deine Bestätigung. 


> Aber das Problem an der ganzen Thematik ist, das ich mich nicht so genau auskenne mit einer Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Naja ich denke in bestimmten Systemen wird es schon etwas sinn machen. 
Gerade wenn man sieht was so eine Thermi so von sich gibt.

Und so erwärmt sich das Wasser doch etwas was dann über einen Radi abgegeben werden muss. Und wenn nun 2 Kreisläufe sind dann muss nicht so viel wärme abgegeben werden.

Und es gilt ja auch das Wasser ist über al im System gleich Warm.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

An Erfahrungen mit zwei Kreisläufen mangelt es eigentlich nicht, aber die meisten Leute machen es aus den falschen Gründen und messen allenfalls den Durchfluss, der dadurch zwar steigt, aber nicht wirklich relevant für eine Wakü ist, solange er nicht unter ein gewisses Mindestniveau fällt.
Eine Anwendung von zwei Kreisläufen, die auch immer wieder mal jemand mehr oder weniger gelungen umsetzt, sind ein Hoch- und und Niedertemperaurkreislauf. In Letzterem kann man dann z.B. Festplatten wirklich kühlen, während sie im Hauptkreislauf u.U. eher geheizt würden. Eine weitere Anwendung die man häufiger sieht (nicht hier aber anderswo) ist die die du vor hast - also je ein Kreislauf für CPU und Graka. 
Dabei kann man die Radiatorflächen so anpassen, dass sie sehr gut auf Verlustleistung der CPU und der Grafikkarte(n) angepasst sind. Unterscheide zum Einkreis-System ergeben sich er eigentlich erst wenn mehrere sehr heiße Grafikkarten zum Einsatz kommen. Erst dann kommt es durch die Grafikkarten tatsächlich zu messbaren Wassertemperaturunterschieden und die Trennung der Kreisläufe hat hinsichtlich der CPU. Temperatur Sinn, falls diese nach den Karten eingeschleift ist (anders herum gilt das natürlich auch für die Grakas). 

Der aus meiner Sicht größte Vorteil eines Zweikreis-Systems ist aber die höhere Flexibilität bei der Lüftersteuerung. Man kann z.B. bei entsprechender Radiatorfläche einen Kreis passiv schalten, wenn die Komponenten darin nur idlen während der andere Kreis normal belüftet wird. Das spart Lautstärke im Normalbetrieb und bringt bei Bedarf die maximale Leistung. 
Nicht zuletzt deswegen baue ich auch gerade ein Zweikreis-System auf. Auch früher habe ich das schon mal getestet (im fliegenden Aufbau) und war mit den Ergebnissen recht zufrieden - allerdings hatte ich keinen Platz das im Gehäuse umzusetzen. 

Damit kommen wir auch schon zum größten Nachteil einer klassischen Zweikreis-Lösung: Der Platzbedarf ist schon aufgrund der zusätzlichen Pumpe und des zusätzlichen Ausgleichsbehälters deutlich größer und die Verschlauchung wird deutlich aufwändiger. Lösungen mit halb getrennten Kreisläufen die einen Mischbehälter nutzen sind äußerst selten zu finden, obwohl auch diese leitungsmäßig keine Nachteile gegenüber einer Einkreis-Lösung haben. 
Insgesamt ist eine Zweikreis-Lösung im Übrigen immer teurer als einen mit nur einem Kreislauf (mindestens die zwei Pumpen fallen ins Gewicht).


Zu deiner Frage bezgl. Passiv-Radiatoren für die Grafikkarte: Lass es! 
Die Grafikkarte ist normalerweise der bei weitem größte Verbraucher im PC und entwickelt damit die größte Abwärme. Bei mehreren Grafikkarten erst recht. Das passiv zu kühlen hat keinen Sinn und ist für extrem-OC alles andere als geeignet. Setze lieber auf einen aktiv belüfteten externen Radiator wie den MoRa3 und schleiße ihn über Schnellkupplungen an den Graka-Kreislauf an. So kannst du den Radiator an einer Stelle abseits des PC platzieren wo du ihn garantiert nicht mehr hörst .


Edit:
In einem normalen Einzel-Kreislauf mit ausreichend dimensionierter  Radiatorfläche und nur einer Grafikkarte, die nicht gerade aus der Thermi  Baureihe stammt, sind Wassertemperaturunterschiede innerhalb des  Kreislaufs in aller Regel kleiner als die Messtoleranz oder höchstens  bei 2-3°C. Deine Annahme, dass die serielle Verschlauchung von CPU und  Grafikkarte ohne einen Radiator dazwischen etwas ändern würde ist falsch.  Bei richtiger Dimensionierung der Wakü-Komponenten ist die Reihenfolge  völlig egal - nur der Ausgleichsbehälter sollte aus Ergonomie-Gründen  direkt der Pumpe eingebaut werden .

Edit#2:


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und so erwärmt sich das Wasser doch etwas was dann über einen Radi  abgegeben werden muss. Und wenn nun 2 Kreisläufe sind dann muss nicht so  viel wärme abgegeben werden.



Zwei Kreisläufe müssen zusammen selbstverständlich genauso viel Abwärme abgeben  wie einer allein bei gleicher CPU uns Graka. Wärmeleistung und  Temperatur nicht verwechseln . Wenn man´s genau nimmt kommt noch die Abwärme der zweiten Pumpe dazu, aber das fällt nicht nur wenig ins Gewicht. Die Kühlbedingungen verbessern sich für die Komponenten dennoch etwas - aber eben nicht drastisch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit#2:
> Zwei Kreisläufe müssen zusammen selbstverständlich genauso viel Abwärme abgeben  wie einer allein bei gleicher CPU uns Graka. Wärmeleistung und  Temperatur nicht verwechseln . Wenn man´s genau nimmt kommt noch die Abwärme der zweiten Pumpe dazu, aber das fällt nicht nur wenig ins Gewicht. Die Kühlbedingungen verbessern sich für die Komponenten dennoch etwas - aber eben nicht drastisch.



Ja das ist mir klar das genau so viel abgegeben werden muss. Es war etwas blöd formuliert. Und zwar kommt auf einen Radi eine Geringere Wassertemperatur wodurch er das Wasser stärker abkühlenkann als wenn eine Graka noch mit heizt was ja auch am meisten abgibt.

So ist es zb bei mir das meine Termie die CPU heizt. Und zwar sind im Idle CPU und Graka Temp. Immer gleich. Erst unter belastung gibt es einen unterschied von 2 °.


----------



## empty (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt der Radiator zeit- und temperaturunabhängig die gleiche Leistung [W] an die Luft ab. Einzige drei Variabeln die bleiben sind die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, das Luftvolumen das durch den Radiator pro Zeiteinheit durchbefördert [RPM] und Delta-T von Raumtemperatur und Wassertemperatur.

Was daraus folgt ist letztendlich das die Radiatorfläche entscheidend ist. Egal ob in Serie oder Parallel (in 2 Kreisläufe) wenn man exakt die gleiche Fläche hat und die Abwärme der Pumpe ignoriert, wird man exakt die gleiche Leistung abführen müssen. 

Das läuft wieder auf die Vorteile/Nachteile eines 2-Kreislaufsystem aus. Bis auf die Modularität und die gestalterische Freiheit sehe ich keine Vorteile.

Ich hoffe das war nicht verwirrend mit dem Temperaturunabhängig, ich meine damit das die Temperatur der Wassers nichts über die Leistungsabgabe des Radiator sagt sondern. Eher das die Aussentemperatur Einfluss hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

@Nobody 2.0:
Der Wirkungsgrad von Radiaotren verbessert sich mit höheren Temperaturdifferenzen - insofern relativiert sich das etwas . Vor allem mit Thermis oder mehreren dicken Grafikkarten kann es aber dennoch sinnvoll sein, aber das haben wir ja schon ausführlich diskutiert ...

@Empty:
Die Radiatorfläche ist für die Temperaturen entscheidend - das stimmt. Die Leistung die abgeführt wird, ist aber grundsätzlich immer einfach exakt die gleiche die in den Kreislauf eingespeist wird . Diese entspricht also der elektrischen Leistung die die gekühlten Komponenten aufnehmen, abzüglich des geringen direkten Wärmeabflusses an die Platinen und damit an die Umgebung (das ist aber i. d. R. nicht viel).

Es kommt einfach darauf an wie man die die genannten Vorteile eines Zweikreis-Systems (Flexibilität und individuelle Temperaturzonen) gegenüber seinen Nachteilen (Preis, Aufwand) bewertet. Letztendlich ist es eine Entscheidung die eher etwas mit Bastelspaß und Individualisierung des Systems zu hat als mit großen Kühlleistungsverbesserungen. Gut optimiert lässt sich mit zwei Kreisen u.U. ein wenig mehr raus holen als mit einem - aber eben nicht viel. Schlechter wird´s durch zwei Kreise jedenfalls auch nicht, sofern man es einigermaßen sinnvoll angeht (mal abgesehen von Systemen die insgesamt sehr wenig Abwärme haben - da lohnt es sich definitiv nicht).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*



Tarfel schrieb:


> einfach mal angenommen, man will
> sinnlose Dinge aus mangelhaften Gründen machen


...dann?

Annehmen kann man viel, sogar Sachen, die man nicht empfehlen würde, aber wo ist die Frage diesbezüglich? 



> Aber das Problem an der ganzen Thematik ist, das ich mich nicht so genau auskenne mit einer Wasserkühlung. Ich weiß zwar, wie sie funktioniert, aber mit den Bauteilen bin ich nun nicht so wirklich vertraut. Was ich weiß ist, das ich theoretisch einen Trible radiator für z.B. den Cpu in meinen Midi-Tower verbauen kann. Aber mehr geht da auch nicht. Wo sollten dann die Radiatoren für den Gpu anbringen. Außerhalb am Gehäuse. Da hätte ich aber wieder Angst das man die Lüfter hört. Und das ist auch so ne Sache Alle meine Lüfter bewegen sich zwischen 300 und 450rpm. Und das höre ich schon. Und lauter darf es auch nicht werden. Könnte eine externe Passive Lösung auch funktionieren, sodass extremes übertakten dann eben mit der GPU möglich ist, oder ist die seitliche fläche des Midi-Towers zu klein. Oder soll ich öffnungen bören und an der Wand gegenüber des Mainbords noch ein Trible-Radiator anbringen?



Wenn du unter 300rpm und extrem übertakten willst, dann wirst du an einem Midi-Tower schnell Probleme bekommen. Wenn du nicht gerade sehr leistungsschwache Komponenten hast (Clarkdale und HD5770 sollten auch mit deutlich erhöhten Spannungen beherrschbar sein), wird ein Mora bereits an seine Grenzen stoßen. Entweder du akzeptierst höhere Lasttemperaturen (=weniger OC) oder höhere Lautstärke unter Last oder du verwendest zwei 1080er. Die kann man zwar auch auf gegenüberliegende Seiten eines Gehäuses packen, aber ich würde dann eher zur stationären Montage an Schreibtisch, Wand, Regal,... raten. (ggf. eine Mischform: Genug Radi am/im Gehäuse um den Rechner auch mal mit 1200rpm autark zu betreiben und genug Radi stationär, um im Alltag mit 300,200 oder 0rpm auszukommen)

Zwei Kreisläufe machen aber auch dann imho nur Sinn, wenn du der Grafikkarte höhere Temperaturen zumuten willst (s.u.)




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Eine Anwendung von zwei Kreisläufen, die auch immer wieder mal jemand mehr oder weniger gelungen umsetzt, sind ein Hoch- und und Niedertemperaurkreislauf. In Letzterem kann man dann z.B. Festplatten wirklich kühlen, während sie im Hauptkreislauf u.U. eher geheizt würden. Eine weitere Anwendung die man häufiger sieht (nicht hier aber anderswo) ist die die du vor hast - also je ein Kreislauf für CPU und Graka.
> Dabei kann man die Radiatorflächen so anpassen, dass sie sehr gut auf Verlustleistung der CPU und der Grafikkarte(n) angepasst sind. Unterscheide zum Einkreis-System ergeben sich er eigentlich erst wenn mehrere sehr heiße Grafikkarten zum Einsatz kommen. Erst dann kommt es durch die Grafikkarten tatsächlich zu messbaren Wassertemperaturunterschieden und die Trennung der Kreisläufe hat hinsichtlich der CPU. Temperatur Sinn, falls diese nach den Karten eingeschleift ist (anders herum gilt das natürlich auch für die Grakas).



Kennst du da einen Vergleich Zweikreis vs. Einkreis mit paralleler GPU-Einbindung?
Wenn man die Grafikkarten parallel als letzes einbindet, kann man aufheizen anderer Komponenten durch GPU-Abwärme ja auch verhindern. Hat zwar den Nachteil des geringeren Durchflusses (und damit Kühlleistung) in den GPU-Kühlern, aber es entfällt die komplizierte Anpassung der Radiatorfläche ("1,5 120er für die CPU und 4,5 120er für die GPUs  ").

Ich würde getrennte GPU-Kreisläufe eher anraten, wenn man zugunsten niedriger Lautstärke auch hohe Temperaturen akzeptiert. Ne Grafikkarte kann man auch mit 60-65°C Wasser noch auf Temperaturen halten die sie mit ihrem Referenzkühler überschreitet - bei einer übertakteten CPU haben die meisten Leute lieber 30-35°C Wasser zur Verfügung (was dann auch für die Festplatten taugt). Bei 25-30°C Außentemperatur und niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl/Passivkühlung könnte man massiv Radiatorfläche einsparen, wenn man die Temperaturreserven der GPUs ausnutzt. (Mit OC hat das, wie erwähnt, natürlich nichts mehr zu tun)



> Der aus meiner Sicht größte Vorteil eines Zweikreis-Systems ist aber die höhere Flexibilität bei der Lüftersteuerung. Man kann z.B. bei entsprechender Radiatorfläche einen Kreis passiv schalten, wenn die Komponenten darin nur idlen während der andere Kreis normal belüftet wird. Das spart Lautstärke im Normalbetrieb und bringt bei Bedarf die maximale Leistung.
> Nicht zuletzt deswegen baue ich auch gerade ein Zweikreis-System auf.



Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, wenn die Radiatorfläche, die im ersten Kreis gerade nicht benötigt wird, auch den komponenten aus dem zweiten Kreis zur Verfügung steht (es also nur ein Kreis ist), damit deren Lüfterdrehzahl bei Normalbetrieb eben nicht normal bleibt, sondern deutlich gesenkt wird?
(Verdeutlichung/Beispiel OC-CPU @240er, OC-SLI@1080er. Unter Last drehen alle Lüfter mit 800rpm, um das Wasser überall kalt zu halten. 2D-Volllast 2Kreis: 240er dreht immer noch mit 800rpm, der 1080er ist aus. 2D-Vollast 1Kreis: Der 1080er ist zwar noch an, dreht aber -genauso wie der 240er- mit 300rpm)
Abgesehen davon sollte sich der gleiche Effekt doch auch erreichen lassen, wenn man die Lüfter eines Kreislaufes in zwei Gruppen regelt, oder? (Ein Temperatursensor nach dem ersten Radi, einer nach dem zweiten. Ohne GPU-Aufheizung bleibt das Wasser so kalt, dass die Passiv-Leistung des ersten Radis ausreicht, um die Zieltemperatur an seinem Ende zu erreichen -> seine Lüfter bleiben aus, nur die am zweiten laufen)


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Es gibt bei der Frage, ob man ein oder zwei Kreisläufe verbaut für beide Varianten in etwa gleich viele Pros und Kontras. Der Grund warum Zweikreissysteme wesentlich seltener anzutreffen sind, sind einfach der höhere Preis, der Platzbedarf und der größere Aufwand ohne davon leistungsmäßig in großem Maße zu profitieren. Für viele Leute sind das einfach die Argumente die zählen. Allgemein sind ja viele Leute recht knauserig was die Wakü angeht - aber eben lange nicht alle . 
Die Vorteile die ein Zweikreis-System bietet liegen wie gesagt eher in Aspekten wie der Flexibilität, der Optik oder einfach beim erhöhten Bastelspaß. Leistungsmäßig lohnt sich ein Zweikreislösung meisten nur messbar, wenn wirklich extreme Leistungen, insbesondere bei den Grafikkarten, abzuführen sind. In diesem Fall hat es einfach seine Vorteile wenn die CPU davon völlig unabhängig ist. 

Von Parallelbetrieb bei Kühlern halte ich allgemein nicht viel, da dies grundsätzlich einen unbestimmten Strömungszustand darstellt. Die Praxis zeigt zwar, dass das mit wenig restriktiven Grafikartenkühlern zwar trotzdem funktioniert, aber es ist technisch einfach keine saubere Lösung.
Die Frage ob man die verhältnismäßig hohe Temperaturbeständigkeit von Grafikkarten nun ausnutzen will oder nicht ist auch eher philosophisch. Auch CPUs halten einiges mehr aus, als die meisten Leute mit einer Wakü anstreben, auch wenn es da etwas schneller brenzlig wird. Das ist aber eine Argumentation für Sparfüchse. Nicht für jeden ist das die höchste Priorität beim Wakü-Bau. Immerhin ist das Ganze ja ein Hobby . Man kann schließlich auch mit Luft einigermaßen kühlen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Wenn der Maßstab "nicht mehr als 300rpm unter Volllast" lautet, dann ist ein bißchen knausern für viele Leute nötig, um die Kosten nicht über 1-2-3 komplette Monatsgehälter wachsen zu lassen


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Wenn das der Anspruch ist, sollte man aber auch Zweikreis-Lösungen nicht verdammen . Das ist auch nicht weniger Spielerei. 
Man könnt sich schließlich auch "komplett passiv" auf die Fahnen schreiben. Möglich ist Vieles - sinnvoll nicht unbedingt. Aber das sollte bei einem Hobby imho nicht der Hauptaspekt sein .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Ich denke nachwievor das man das einmal richtig testen sollte. Richtig unter gleichen Voraussetzungen undsoweiter. Dann bekämme man schon eine Saubere Antwort inwieweit es etwas bringt oder nicht. Für beide Seiten gibt es vor und nachteile. Sicher sind hier die Kosten nicht zu vernachlässigen da man fast eine 2. Wakü im System hat. 

Aber ich hatte ja mal gesagt das ich das mache und ich mache das auch. Die meisten Teile habe ich hier liegen und was noch fehlt kommt nächste Woche. Und sobald mein Gehäuse fertig ist gehts dann auch schon los.


----------



## Razzor (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

"Das Wasser ist zu schnell um sich stark zu erhitzen"????????

wenn das so wäre dann bräuchte man keine radiatoren ..............
und sinn der wasserkühlung ist es ja das das wasser die wärme mitnimmt und am radiator wieder abgibt 


ich selber habe 2 kreisläufe 
1 kreislauf pumpe CPU NB radi AGB 
2 kreislauf   pumpe GPU radi AGB 

ich habe es getan weil ich das wärmste bauteil die GK nicht im hauptkreis haben wollte 
weil ich keinen radi monster am PC verbauen wollte .............
und weil ich die teile da hatte  das sich so angesammelt hat über die jahre


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Es gibt btw auch quantitative Tests dazu: Dual Loop versus Single, the facts - XtremeSystems Forums .
Letztendlich wurde hier aber das Flächenverhältnis der Radiotoren nicht gut an das Verlustleistungsverhältnis der beiden Kreise angepasst (Verlustleistung CPU- / Graka-Kreis = 0,375 vs. Radiatorfläche CPU- / Graka-Kreis = 0,66). Ansonsten hätte hier die Zwei-Kreis Lösung, meiner eigenen Testerfahrung nach, in der zweiten Konfiguration (die die einzig sinnvolle darstellt) auch unter geringer Last etwas besser als die Einkreis-Lösung abgeschnitten. 
Das Fazit des Tests ist dennoch richtig - rein leistungstechnisch nehmen sich Ein- und Zweikreissystem schlicht und einfach nicht viel. Die Redundanz-Frage stellt sich nur wenn man im Einzelkreislauf wirklich zwei Pumpen in Reihe verbaut.

Edit: Nobodys Test wird da deutlich interessanter, da die geplante Abstimmung der Radiatoren auf die Verlustleistungen bei ihm wesentlich besser ist .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

@razzor:
Das Wasser ist zu schnell, um sich _innerhalb eines Durchlaufes_ stark zu erhitzen.


@verlinkten Test:
Imho unterscheiden sich die Leistung der Konfigurationen innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit quasi gar nicht und die paar positiven Tendenzen die es z.T. bei der CPU-Temperatur gibt, sind daumen*3,1415*Verlustleistung ein Spiegelbild der negativen Tendenz, bei den GPU-Werten. (also wahlweise "egal" oder oben beschriebener Kuhhandel mit unterschiedlichen Kreislauftemperaturen)


----------



## Razzor (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

also bei meinem GPU kreislauf erhitzt sich das wasser schon mag wohl auch zusammenhängen weil ich nen 80er single für die 8800gts angeschlossen habe  die temperaturen aber beim zocken nicht die 50grad übersteigt 

wiederrum bei der cpu und NB ist das wasser kühler da habe ich nen 4x80er dran 
als ich den aquero eingebaut habe habe ich den falsch eingestellt alle 4 lüfter waren aus da ist das wasser lauwarm geworden ...........

nun ich denke es kommt auch darauf an was man für eine pumpe hat was für ein schlauch durchmesser und und und es gibt da schon einige faktoren 

also meine meinung .... notwendig ist es sicherlich nicht eine 2 kreislauf zu haben 
hat man spaß am schrauben basteln wie auch immer  dann ran an den kreislauf  
wenn man geräusche reduzieren mag ist es sicherlich auch nen argument


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Ui den Test hab ich noch nie gesehen.

naja da stimmt aber einiges nicht. Wiso sollten 2 radies in reihe besser sein als wo jede Hitzequelle ein eigenen Radi hat. Das passt nicht. Da ist einmal der durchfluss der geringer ist und dann ist da auch noch die erhitzung des Wassers gegenseitig. Also das eine Komponente die andere Heitzt das tritt zwar bei CPU GPU nicht so schnell auf, auser bei mir. Aer wenn man den Chipsatz mit drin hat dann sieht das ganz anders aus. Oder die Festplattenkühlung wie schon angesprochen.


----------



## empty (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Also ich finde es doch gar etwas weit hergeholt gewisse Personen als knausrig abzustempeln weil ihnen ein zweiter Kreislauf zu teuer ist. 
Ich für mein Teil bin der letzte der bereit ist einere schlechtere Komponente zu kaufen weil sie etwas günstiger ist. Aber ich kann mir mit meinem knappen Studentenbudget nur mal leider nicht alles in doppel Ausführung gönnen, dafür habe ich schlicht kein Geld. Ja es ist mein Hobby und ja ich investiere viel aber das ist schlicht zu viel Geld. Deswegen bin ich nicht knausrig. 

Nur wegen dem Basteln würde ich schon 2 Kreisläufe haben wollen, aber das alleine reicht nicht um den Finanziellen mehraufwand zu rechtfertigen. Das hat auch etwas mit einer Güterabwägung zu tun. Und das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt bei weitem nicht, hat man aber schon ausgeführt.

Ich bin gerne bereit ein Kyros zu kaufen, da er schlicht mehr Wärme ableiten kann als ein TT-Kühler. Aber nicht 2 Kreisläufe zu bauen mit den super Kühler die ich haben will und damit nichts rausholen. Da kann ich gleich mein Geld verbrennen gehen. Wäre ich WaKü-Tester sehe das ganz anders aus, dann krieg ich die Komponenten ja nachgeschmissen. Oder ich könnte so eine coole Review für AT machen, die schmeissen auch gerne mit Komponenten um sich.


----------



## Razzor (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

@ empty 

also ich kann deine meinung  nachvollziehen ich schüttel nu mehr immer den kopf wenn ich lese was hier für ne waku ausgegeben wird von 300 euro aufwärts 

ich habe meine wakü komponenten alle ersteigert 


2x pumpen , 2x radi 160er , 1 radi 80er , agb TT ,  AGB alphacool glaube ich , 
heatkiller , kühler für NB name ??? der war allerdings neu  , GK Kühler 

ich habe es mal überschlagen ca 1800 euro waren das 
und die temperaturen sind nicht schlechter  
was nen 300 euro wakü aufwärts betrifft und ich habe 2 kreisläufe


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Dass beim Wakü-Kauf oft geknausert wird ist lediglich eine Feststellung von mir, wenn man sich mal die Kaufberatungsthreads ansieht . Ein Großteil der Leute will eine Wakü nicht als ernsthaftes Hobby betreiben, sondern ist lediglich auf eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung oder geringe Geräuschkulisse aus, ohne sich mit dem Thema im Detail zu beschäftigen (mal abgesehen von optischen Gesichtspunkten, in die viel Muße stecken). Dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden.
Was dahinter steckt und wie man gewisse Dinge verbessern könnte, oder z.B. auch wie zwei Kreisläufe sich gegenüber einem schlagen interessiert hingegen nur eine Minderheit wirklich, die das Thema Wakü als echtes Hobby betreiben und sich damit intensiv auseinander setzen. 

Bei mir ist´s z.B. so dass sich viel lieber in meine Wasserkühlungen investiere und Zeit rein stecke als in die Hardware (bzw. viel seltener). Ist halt ne Frage welche Einstellung man zu dem Thema hat . Mein Hauptrechner läuft mit Luftkühlung und verbraucht weniger als 50W unter Vollast. Waküs und die zugehörigen Rechner sind für mich einfach ein Spielzeug mit dem ich mich gerne beschäftige und in das ich auch gern bereit bin einiges zu investieren - aber eben vor allem, in das was mich daran wirklich interessiert und das ist nun mal die Kühlung. 
Mit dieser Haltung zum Thema stehe ich aber sicherlich relativ alleine da. Dennoch gibt es sehr viele Leute, die bereit sind sowohl in Hardware als auch in die Wakü einiges zu investieren, weil sie es sich schlicht leisten können bzw. meinen sich damit von anderen Abheben zu müssen, oder eben weil sie einfach ihr letztes Hemd für ihr Hobby geben. Die Haltungen gegenüber solchen Dingen sind eben sehr unterschiedlich .

Edit: @Razzor: Preiswert einkaufen ist mit Knausrigkeit nicht gemeint gewesen . Dass niemand mehr als nötig für seine Komponenten ausgeben will ist ja klar.


----------



## Pumpi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*



> Ein Großteil der Leute will eine Wakü nicht als ernsthaftes Hobby betreiben, sondern ist lediglich auf eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung oder geringe Geräuschkulisse aus, ohne sich mit dem Thema im Detail zu beschäftigen


 
Ungefähr das war auch meine Herangehensweise.

Jeder muß erst mal auf den Geschmack kommen. Man bestellt sich ja bei Aquatuning kein neues Hobby, und das blind aus dem Katalog !

Da ich auch zu knauserig war, werd ich meine "zu kleine" Pumpe wohl für einen zukünftigen zweiten CPU/Mainbrett Kreislauf abstellen.

Es sei denn diese/meine Pumpe :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Single 5,25" Bay Pumpstation 12V XSPC Single 5,25" Bay Pumpstation 12V 49043

Könnte auch zwei GPU Kühler, einen Mora 3 und einen Phobya 280 durchspülen ?


----------



## Tarfel (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Dann bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt auf den Versuch. 

Aber ich habe mir ja auch schon gedacht, dass es nicht so einfach machbar ist. Ich wollte mich ohnehin erst mal schlau machen, ob das überhaupt sinn macht. Aber wie ich erwähnt habe, habe ich vor es warscheinlich erst bei der übernächsten Grakageneration zu machen. Denn mit einem Luftkühlsystem kenne ich mich genug aus und habe mir vor ca 2 Monaten ein nettes System zamgebastelt. Ist zwar auch mehr oder minder High-End und silent. Aber Ich habe gehofft irgendwann in richtung Lautlos zu gehen. Wo ja leider die Festplatte nicht mitspielt. Habe die Samsung Eco-Green und diese Komponente ist oft in meinem System die Lauteste.

Naja. Ich danke für die vielen Informationen. Ihr habt mir ordentlich geholfen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*

Also ne Samsung is Laut ? ich hab die F4 mit 2 Tb und laut ist die eigentlich nicht.

Ein richtiges Silent System ist fast unmöglich zumal ja auch noch die Pumpe(n) Laufen und dann noch die Lüfter.

Selbst mit 2 Kreisläufe kann man da nicht viel ändern. Aber ich werde mal sehen ob sich dahingehend was realisieren lässt.


----------



## Pumpi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*



> Habe die Samsung Eco-Green und diese Komponente ist oft in meinem System die Lauteste.



Hatte mir die F3 Eco green zugelegt und ebenfalls feststellen müssen das sie immer noch warnehmbar ist. Daraufhin hab ich sie in ein Schaumstoff-Sandwich gesteckt, und siehe da : Absolute Ruhe, und funktioniert schon seit ca. 9 Monaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zwei Wasserkreisläufe*



Tarfel schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mir ja auch schon gedacht, dass es nicht so einfach machbar ist. Ich wollte mich ohnehin erst mal schlau machen, ob das überhaupt sinn macht. Aber wie ich erwähnt habe, habe ich vor es warscheinlich erst bei der übernächsten Grakageneration zu machen. Denn mit einem Luftkühlsystem kenne ich mich genug aus und habe mir vor ca 2 Monaten ein nettes System zamgebastelt. Ist zwar auch mehr oder minder High-End und silent. Aber Ich habe gehofft irgendwann in richtung Lautlos zu gehen. Wo ja leider die Festplatte nicht mitspielt. Habe die Samsung Eco-Green und diese Komponente ist oft in meinem System die Lauteste.



Ob lautlos Sinn macht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden (meine Entscheidung: Siehe Tagebuch). Wakü ist auf alle Fälle der einzige Weg dahin, wenn man hohe Grafikleistung oder/und Festplatten möchte.
Aber der (Radiator-)Aufwand für ein Vollpassivsystem ist einfach nicht ohne (ebenfalls: Siehe Tagebuch) und mit Extrem-OC und High-End-Hardware multiplizieren sich die Probleme, von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen.

Und fest an einem Gehäuse montiert, wie von dir eingangs angefragt, ist es unmöglich, zumal bei nem Midi. Tests in dieser Richtung sind zwar sehr dünn gesäht, aber ich würde erwarten, dass eine bis auf Anschlag getaktete HD5870 bei einem vertikal montierten Mora schon Probleme macht. Bei einer GTX480 würde sicherheitshabel 1,5-2 einplanen. Für CPU und Festplatten müsste man einen weiteren einplanen, bei einem Bloomfield am Limit reicht aber vermutlich auch das nicht - ggf. brauchen die HDDs einen dritten Kreislauf, um nicht beheizt zu werden.

Irgendwo muss man da einfach anfangen, Prioritäten zu setzen.
Ich für meinen Teil betreibe drei mittlere bis große Passivradiatoren in einem Kreislauf. Ich denke (hoffe) mal, der hat noch genug Reserven für nen Quad und eine Karte vom Format GTX460-HD5850, wenn ich es bei leichtem OC belasse - aber mehr würde im Sommer wahrscheinlich zuviel werden, um noch Festplatten einbinden zu können. (was endlich mal Zeit wird, mir gehen die beiden Spinpoint120 auch auf die Nerven)
Das Kühlsystem auf High-End Auszubauen wäre mir viel zu aufwendig (Multi-GPU würde eh ein neues Netzteil erfordern) und transportabel/am Gehäuse ist das ganze schon lange nicht mehr. Da würde ich das Limit bei ner Clarkdale/HD5770 Kombination erwarten - und zwar eher mit Undervolting denn OC.


----------

